# Original Flamboyant Lime Sting Ray Guard



## Baldy Jeff (Jan 6, 2016)

Have a nice original reverse screen DELUXE lime guard to swap for like condition STANDARD lime guard, or possibly a yellow oval slik -

Please email direct for pics - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Jan 6, 2016)

Mods.........sorry for the multiple posts.........please delete accidental double posting - Thanks!


----------



## Richard schwinn (Feb 11, 2016)

Baldy Jeff said:


> Have a nice original reverse screen DELUXE lime guard to swap for like condition STANDARD lime guard, or possibly a yellow oval slik -
> 
> Please email direct for pics - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net



Can you call me about chain gard 831-596-9129 Richard


----------

